# Naiyak ako noong nakita ko siya.



## annely

A friend and I can`t seem to agree on which of the following sentences are correct:

Naiyak ako noong nakita ko siya
Naiyak ako nang makita ko siya
Naiyak ako ng nakita ko siya

Feel free to suggest anything that sounds more proper.


----------



## niernier

annely said:


> A friend and I can`t seem to agree on which of the following sentences are correct:
> 
> 1)Naiyak ako noong nakita ko siya
> 2)Naiyak ako nang makita ko siya
> 3)Naiyak ako ng nakita ko siya
> 
> Feel free to suggest anything that sounds more proper.




Use the long nang when: 

1) it is the same thing as _noong_.
  -> Therefore *1 and 2 are just the same*

2) it is the same thing as _upang _and _para_

3) it describes how something is done or to what extent

4) it is a ligature that joins a repeated word
ex) binaril nang binaril, sinuntok nang sinuntok


In sentence 3, ng was improperly used. But most of us will write ng for everything else and forget the rest of the rules!


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Noong = a particular time in the past 
Naiyak ako noong nakita ko siya = It made me cry at that time I saw him/her.
Nang = when (conjunction)
Naiyak ako nang nakita ko siya = It made me cry when I saw him/her.
Ng = not a contraction for "nang" in this instance.


----------

